# Destin 1/27



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Couldn't stand to sit around with that beautiful weather yesterday so I loaded up and got on the water around 1. Heard some reports about the flounder bite still being pretty good so headed to a couple spots to see if they were home. Caught 8 flatties, some porgys, some seabass, and even a little AJ. Headed in to the bridge and put 8 sheepshead in the box, they were tougher to catch this time I donated many crabs to them. Headed to the dock with a beautiful sunset and flat bay. Will post pics when I get to my computer.


----------



## bdharris (Jul 26, 2012)

hey I got out the other day and cleaned up the boat I got from you last year i am about ready to wet a hook so what all is bitting


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

sounds like a good day to me, at least you got some good meat for the freezer!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

bdharris said:


> hey I got out the other day and cleaned up the boat I got from you last year i am about ready to wet a hook so what all is bitting


The most consistent bite right now is sheepshead under the bridges. Fiddler crabs and light tackle will get them.


----------



## Gotta Gaff 'Em (Jan 4, 2013)

What bridges are you fishing for the sheeps? I live on base at the moment and would like to get after them.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Gotta Gaff 'Em said:


> What bridges are you fishing for the sheeps? I live on base at the moment and would like to get after them.


Hit Destin bridge with some fiddlers


----------



## sharkpunch (Sep 28, 2012)

sniperpeeps said:


> Hit Destin bridge with some fiddlers


+1.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Very nice mixed bag of fish! So good eating right there.Thanks for the report


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Sniperpeeps, nice haul and pics! 
Gaff em, walk Toms Bayou bridge and scope out the pilings, you might find your fish. I've seen some hawgs there, just be aware that the south side of the bridge will be in the shadows in the afternoon.


----------



## Fowlweather_13 (Jan 14, 2013)

What did you catch the sheeps on


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

When I get home in two weeks I'm going to try to get a few as well, nice catch with great scenery. Is there anything better?


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Fowlweather_13 said:


> What did you catch the sheeps on


Fiddler crabs


----------



## Fowlweather_13 (Jan 14, 2013)

Where can you by those been lookin around


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I got mine from Broxson's in Navarre


----------



## Fowlweather_13 (Jan 14, 2013)

Ok thanks not coming from that way nobody towards defuniak springs has any


----------



## Bluzgator (Jun 14, 2009)

Copeland's on 331 might have some. Depending on where you are going to go fishing, Pat's Bait and Tackle under the Brooks Bridge in Fort Walton does have them for $2.75/dz


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

No better eatin than flounder and sheepshead IMO. I need to get my ass on the water, havent touched a rod in a couple months.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

bigrick said:


> No better eatin than flounder and sheepshead IMO. I need to get my ass on the water, havent touched a rod in a couple months.


Had to bounce around a bit to find the flounder but once we found them they were there....released several bigger fish, the biggest one I kept was about 19 inches and was full of roe but it was the only one out of the mess I kept that had any.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Fiddlers*

Have never known Copeland's to have fiddlers, but BJ's just down 331 closer to the bay does from time to time. I would give them a call to check fiddlers and their open time. It changes. Copelands is always open at 6am except Sun and Mon.

850-835-4665

On Facebook they show 835-9856


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

Thats some fine eating for sure! Almost finished rebuilding my steering and hope to be trying it in next couple of weeks.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

catdad100 said:


> Thats some fine eating for sure! Almost finished rebuilding my steering and hope to be trying it in next couple of weeks.


You ever need some company on a rig trip I'd be happy to join you.


----------



## wardicus79 (Apr 12, 2012)

Nice job dude , I've determined that you are a hell of a fisherman , not that should hold any water just saying . You got game


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Haha thanks man I try my best


----------



## Gotta Gaff 'Em (Jan 4, 2013)

Im currently on base as a student, no boat no ride.... closest bridge to me is the one that leads to the gate... duncan road meets navy blvd. Does that holds sheeps too? Im used to fishing sheeps on a 10 mile long bridge back in Virginia from boat. So this is going to be different for me


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm guessing now that you're at P-Cola, not Eglin.


----------



## Gotta Gaff 'Em (Jan 4, 2013)

that would be correct


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Most bridge pilings are great holding places for sheephead fish'.

The bridge in destin pass or mid bay bridge seem to be good spots to fish.


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 31, 2013)

knot @ Work said:


> Most bridge pilings are great holding places for sheephead fish'.
> 
> The bridge in destin pass or mid bay bridge seem to be good spots to fish.


X2,
You can usually spot some sheepies towards the Fort Walton side when the tide is running.


----------

